# Haven 14Dec12 recording alert



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

The Dec 14th recording of Haven was an hour off and it was replaced with the Eureka xmas special. I found the next opportunity on the 20th.


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for the alert. The repeat of "Reunion" will be at 7pm ET on the 20th as the last episode of a day long Haven marathon. With the season finale the next day.


----------



## gpg (Aug 19, 2006)

The episode scheduled last night involved violence in a high school and was pulled out of respect for the Connecticut tragedy. Last I saw, there was no definite date for airing the episode.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/12/14/haven-school-violence-episode-syfy-reunion_n_2303767.html


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I just found this as well and rushed here to see if anyone else knew what happened!! Total bummer, as that is one show I always try to catch same night or first thing the next day.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I realize what happened was a tragedy and I definitely don't want to take away from that but I'd really wish networks would quit coddling us and let us decide what we want to watch.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

If they had showed the episode as schedule they would slam for been insensitive. I have no problem with show being pull.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

yosoyellobo said:


> If they had showed the episode as schedule they would slam for been insensitive. I have no problem with show being pull.


No they wouldn't, people just assume they would. A simple disclaimer before the episode would have been enough. I don't need the networks deciding what I should shield my eyes from. It's not like they're never going to show the episode either.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

It never occurred to me it would be pulled because it is NOT on network TV. It is Syfy - which you must subscribe to.

Not only that, but what they showed was not anything to do with the tragedy, it was a Christmas episode of another Syfy show. What was the point?

And the original post stated that the intended episode did air, just one hour later. So again... the point is?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Supramom2000 said:


> It never occurred to me it would be pulled because it is NOT on network TV. It is Syfy - which you must subscribe to.
> 
> Not only that, but what they showed was not anything to do with the tragedy, it was a Christmas episode of another Syfy show. What was the point?
> 
> And the original post stated that the intended episode did air, just one hour later. So again... the point is?


I need to correct something I posted.
When I said the episode was an hour off, that was before I knew about all of this.
I assumed because I caught the beginning of "an episode" of Haven at the end of the recording, that it was the current episode an hour off.
I can be safe in assuming it was a rerun now that it is clear about the reasons given with the shootings.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

And the movie premier of the movie Reacher is also being postponed.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

What's the name of the episode that got screwed?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> What's the name of the episode that got screwed?


"Reunion"


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

It will be interesting to see what happens. Syfy's "Haven" episode page no longer lists the "Reunion" episode in the season, but the Titan TV and Zap2It guides still show it on the 20th.

And TV.com shows it being delayed to 1/31/2013.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

I have it set to record Thursday the 20th at 7:00p.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

I still see it on the 20th myself but I really think that will change before then. My only hope is that pulling this one episode doesn't destroy the story too much.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Final two episodes from season three will be shown Thursday, January 17 from 8-10 EST. Link

Not surprising I guess but I'd rather not wait.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

klang said:


> Final two episodes from season three will be shown Thursday, January 17 from 8-10 EST. Link
> 
> Not surprising I guess but I'd rather not wait.


Lovely, too far in the future to even set them to record.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

From the story linked above in post #17: "...to maintain the integrity of the series’ serialized nature.” :scratchin


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

phrelin said:


> From the story linked above in post #17: "...to maintain the integrity of the series' serialized nature." :scratchin


In other words, things happen in the episode that are continued in the finale. If they air them out of order, it'll screw with the integrity of the story.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Still no word on the *Haven's Reunion* episode?


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Drucifer said:


> Still no word on the *Haven's Reunion* episode?


See my post #17 above.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Reunion_ is the 11th episode. Not the 12th or 13th.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drucifer said:


> _Reunion_ is the 11th episode. Not the 12th or 13th.


Incorrect, "Reunion" is episode 12. "Last Goodbyes" is episode 11.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/haven-syfy/listings/


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Yep, 1/17 8pm. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Thanks for posting about this. I have recorded "Haven" several times, but all of them have been "Eureka." It was getting annoying. I'm glad they wil be showing the episodes fairly soon. It's the only thing I watch on siffy now, but it's a good show!!


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Just a 'bump' reminder. Haven this Thursday 8-10 pm eastern.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> Just a 'bump' reminder. Haven this Thursday 8-10 pm eastern.


Thanks,

Added it to the tv reminders


----------



## frederic1943 (Dec 2, 2006)

"Thanks for the Memories" the season finale showed up to record in my Series List but "Reunion" the one that was pre-empted didn't. The DVR probably thought it was a repeat. It's on at 8pm ET.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

frederic1943 said:


> "Thanks for the Memories" the season finale showed up to record in my Series List but "Reunion" the one that was pre-empted didn't. The DVR probably thought it was a repeat. It's on at 8pm ET.


Thanks, I had the same thing but what is interesting is that I had changed the SL to Both expecting that issue and I had the whole marathon except for Reunion flagged to record.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

I had to manually select Haven's last two episodes being broadcast on 17 Jan.


----------



## kquyen_cnt (Jan 15, 2013)

Thanks for posting about this. I have recorded "Haven" several times, but all of them have been "Eureka."


----------

